# Mahi at Avon Pier?



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just saw a report on facebook, is this common? just never heard of it before, will be there thur. the 23rd for a week, hoping for good water
js


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Have heard of Mahi being caught off piers in nc. Seen pictures, never been there there when it happened. Doesn't happen too often but it does happen. Was down in morehead years ago on a beautiful couple day trip when blue water was blown inshore. It was an unbelievable sight. The water was torquise blue. Was ripping around the rock jetty at fort Macon on an incoming tide. Boaters were catching Mahi just off the beach. Have also heard of folks having their trout snatched by bluefin tuna at the jetty as well. Would love to hear a first hand account of that. Been a while since I heard that. Said four or five hundred pound blue fins would roll right in the wash. Must be a hell of a sight.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw it, said 35" on a live pinfish. Also saw a picture of one about 10-12" caught on a Gotcha maybe the day before. Cool fishery.


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

It does seem to be somewhat of a regular thing on the outer banks piers when the winds are right.

Saw one at Oak Island (OCP) a few years ago, early June. It came right out from under the pier near the king rigs, circled a few times, then lit up very brightly and crushed a tired looking whiting! Didn't stay hooked long though.

The funny thing is, most people were using fresh, lively menhaden and the mahi didn't have any interest in those. It was probably 15-20 lbs. or so. Pretty cool to see!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

It's odd, we were down in the keys in early May. Normally the Mahi fishing is good down there but it has been very slow this season. We scrapped out about a dozen for the week but it was tough fishing. Meanwhile back out of Oregon inlet the Mahi fishing was very good. Go figure....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Next on "hit list" by gov regulators,after they finish closing down the cobia for us.......


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

That and blackfins...surprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Y. Fins will be in the schuffle also. No study will be necessary. A daily glance at the marina reports and a quick look on the planks will be all they need. Charters are fishin rheirselves right out of a job.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

You look of the reports and pictures sometimes and wonder how there are any fish left out there. Much consternation in the Florida keys this year due to the lack of dolphin. It was incredibly slow when we were there last month...lots of ringing of hands...cyclical I know....weird weather patterns. All manner of factors in play, tough year down there


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncdead said:


> You look of the reports and pictures sometimes and wonder how there are any fish left out there. Much consternation in the Florida keys this year due to the lack of dolphin. It was incredibly slow when we were there last month...lots of ringing of hands...cyclical I know....weird weather patterns. All manner of factors in play, tough year down there


 Strange factors like you said about weather and other things.. They are having a good year on them here.. Same fish.... They need limits,but shutting the season down.. Both dolphin and cobia grow extremely fast,but when they shut a season down for any fish you don't get to harvest them again very quickly or easily... My biggest concern are no fish zones that are being purposed..


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

It's very fortunate that dolphin are so prolific and can grow to roughly twenty pounds in their first year. When we catch them it's all but a guarantee that the females will be full of roe. Even the small ones. They seem to spawn almost continuously. I have heard that cobia have similar growth rates but don't have firsthand knowledge of that.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Was down Atlantic beach I believe it was last year a sail was caught from the Bogue Pier. I guess it depends on conditions.


----------

